# Finally a new video



## TomoRG (Nov 13, 2018)

Here's finally something new, recorded using Blue cat audio amp modeling software
First part: PRS Mark Holcomb
Slide part: Hand made stratocaster by Nick Lužaić


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 14, 2018)

Tasty licks dude, from one fellow PRS enthusiast to another!!


----------



## TomoRG (Nov 14, 2018)

Thanks! Which one or ones do you own?


----------



## TomoRG (Nov 14, 2018)

Btw, if someone wants to vote for me to pass the first round in the competition, just like the video on YouTube.
Thanks!


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 15, 2018)

TomoRG said:


> Thanks! Which one or ones do you own?


Only one right at the moment, but more coming in the near future when I can make it happen lol  I have a CU24 SE 7-string in Amethyst Purple, and it is my absolute favorite guitar.


----------



## TomoRG (Nov 18, 2018)

Nice, that's what I was thinking of buying a few years ago only in different color, they used to have an SE 7string in something like honey burst i think...


----------



## TomoRG (Nov 20, 2018)

I just noticed I didn't say it's actually Mark Holcomb SE...


----------



## TomoRG (Dec 14, 2019)

Hi!
A new YouTube video of mine:
Slide guitar: EZMix2
Acoustic guitar: EZMix2
Solo guitar: Amplitube3


----------

